
Why Windows lost to Mac - davewiner
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/march/whyWindowsLostToMac
======
casca
TL;DR: viruses.

Does not discuss that fact that the dominant platform will inherently
encourage malware creators to write for that platform. Implies that Mac is
inherently more secure with no evidence.

~~~
chc
The Mac is inherently more secure than Windows was back when viruses were
endemic.

Funny thing is, so is Windows.

------
FireBeyond
Flagged. Submitted by author, a blogpost designed to fan the flames."

First, understand that this is a blog post, a highly prejudiced thing,
completely determined by one self-important person's experiences."

Which literally amounts to, uh, "take a vacation from viruses" (no, this
really is about 20% of the essay)...

~~~
davewiner
Actually that first paragraph was designed to defend against flames, and it
appears to have worked. The piece also talks about the fog of war, as it
applies to tech. Two pundits both wrote long pieces about the Mac's apparent
victory over Windows, and neither mentioned malware.

